# Zählerfeld richtig verdrahten



## mnuesser (28 April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
bin was länger nicht mehr online im Forum gewesen, da mein Hausbau neben der Selbstständigkeit keine Freizeit ließ 

Nun habe ich mein Haus soweit fertig, und wollte meinen Zählerschrank vom Energieversorger freischalten lassen, bzw. den Zähler einbauen lassen.

Zur Situation:
Vom Hausanschlußpunkt habe ich ein 5G16qmm Gummileitung bis zum Zählerfeld gezogen. Alles
Aufputz verlegt in PVC-Rohren. Im Hausanschlußpunkt fertig angeschlossen, zusätzlich eine 16qmm Einzelader Grün/Gelb vom Erdungsverteiler geholt, und auf die PE/N Anschlüße
angeschlossen.
Im Zählerkasten das Kabel eingeführt und auf das Sammelschienensystem angeschlossen.

Der Zählerkasten ist von Hager, ein Komplettsystem was vom Energieversorger vorgeschlagen wird: https://www.hager.de/zaehlerplatzsysteme/komplettschraenke/zb32et215a/920753.htm

Jetzt habe ich doch tatsächlich gedacht, es wäre damit getan, den SLS Schalter zu montieren, und oben als Abgang für meinen Schaltschrank einen 32A 3pol Automaten zu setzen...
Sehr naiv....

Folgendes hat mir nun mein Netzbetreiber mitgeteilt als er den Zähler montieren sollte: Macht er nicht, wegen geringfügiger Mängel...
1. Fehlende CAT Verbindung zwischen RFZ und APZ mit beidseitiger Buchse
2. Kein Spannungsabgriff für den RFZ

Ich war natürlich nicht selber da, konnte mir das leider nicht erklären lassen, was das Fachchinesisch nun bedeutet.

Beim ersten bin ich zumindest schon so schlau, dass ich unter den Hager-Abdeckungen zwei Netzwerkbuchsen gefunden habe, die man auf Kabel patchen kann...
Somit erklärt sich Punkt 1.
Beim zweiten Punkt finde ich irgendwie keine vernünftige Erklärung was ich machen soll...
Ich vermute einen Spannungsabgriff vom Sammelschienensystem vor dem Zähler, aber wie soll der gestaltet sein, Ein- oder Zweipolig, wieviel Ampere, wo soll diese Sicherung sitzen...

Möchte natürlich beim nächsten mal alles fertig haben...

Kann mir da jemand Infos aus euren Erfahrungen geben?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 April 2017)

> Beim zweiten Punkt finde ich irgendwie keine vernünftige Erklärung was ich machen soll...
> Ich vermute einen Spannungsabgriff vom Sammelschienensystem vor dem  Zähler, aber wie soll der gestaltet sein, Ein- oder Zweipolig, wieviel  Ampere, wo soll diese Sicherung sitzen...



Ich baue auch gerade ein Haus und habe den Zählerschrank letzte Woche komplett angeschlossen. 
Bei mir ist folgender Aufbau:

Auf den Kupferschienen sind zwei 35A Sicherungsautomaten aufgeschnappt, von denen aus die Drähte zu je einem Zähler gehen ( zweiter Zähler für WärmpPumpe ).
Auf den ersten Zähler wurde vom Netzanbieter eine kleine Steuerung montiert, welche Nachtstrom / EVU Kontakt für die Heizung regelt. Für diese Steuerung müsste
ich beim Zähler 1 eine Spannungsversorgung vorbereiten:
Von Kupferschiene L1 mit eigensicherer Leitung 2.5² auf einen B10A Automat und von dort zum Zähler 1 + 0,5m Reserve
Von Kupferschiene N mit 1.5² zum Zähler 1 + 0.5m Reserve.

Die vorbereiteten Leitungen wurden dann durch den Netzbetreiber angeschlossen.


Vielleicht war dies gemeint, aber ohne Gewähr!

Mit Grüßen


----------



## mnuesser (28 April 2017)

> Von Kupferschiene L1 mit Eigensicherer Leitung 2.5² auf einen B10A Automat und von dort zum Zähler 1 + 0,5m Reserve
> Von Kupferschiene N mit 1.5² zum Zähler 1 + 0.5m Reserve.
> 
> Die vorbereiteten Leitungen wurden dann durch den Netzbetreiber angeschlossen.
> ...



Ja, genau sowas denke ich, nun aber der Krux, wo kommt die B10A denn hin, der abgriff ist ja vor der Messstelle, somit muss die Sicherung ja in einem Plombierbaren
Bereich liegen oder? Kann man die dann in den RFZ über dem Zähler setzen, wo dann auch das Auswertegerät für den Zähler hinkommt?

gruss Markus


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 April 2017)

> Ja, genau sowas denke ich, nun aber der Krux, wo kommt die B10A denn  hin, der abgriff ist ja vor der Messstelle, somit muss die Sicherung ja  in einem Plombierbaren
> Bereich liegen oder? Kann man die dann in den RFZ über dem Zähler  setzen, wo dann auch das Auswertegerät für den Zähler hinkommt?




Ich kann leider kein Foto machen, ich bin noch unterwegs. Unten bei den Kupferschienen ganz rechts ist ja die senkrechte Kunststoffleiste. Dort gibt es einen Hager 
Kunststoffaufsatz ( ca. 10cm breit ), der dort mit einer Schraube festgeschraubt wird. Dort wird der 1 polige Automat aufgeschnappt. Somit ist die eigensichere Leitung
auch nur ca. 10cm lang, da die Kupferschiene direkt darunter liegt.
In den Kunststoffdeckel, der über die Kupferschienen kommt, muss man dann oben rechts die Sollbruchstelle rausbrechen und dort kommt ein Kunststofffenster drauf,
welches man verplomben kann. Dieses wird aufgeschnappt und man kann ihn nur wieder entfernen, wenn der Deckel nicht montiert ist ( Haltenasen innen ).

Ich goggle mal, vielleicht kann ich ein Bild finden.

Mit Grüßen


----------



## mnuesser (28 April 2017)

Ich glaub ich weiss jetzt was ich brauche: Das ding ist nen Zubehör zum Schrank:
Hager ZY3XL https://www.elektroland24.de/Elektr...-HH-MV-NRW-Sachsen-Anhalt-1-TRE-SG.html#ZY3XL
Laut Montageanleitung müsste das genau das richtige sein... Ist jetzt nen Komplettpaket mit allen Leitungen dabei...

gruss Markus


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 April 2017)

Ja, genau. So war es bei mir auch, nur ich habe einen Automat und keine Schraubsicherung verwendet.

Alles klar. Ich wünsche ein schönes Wochenende.

Es gibt viel zu tun!


----------



## mnuesser (28 April 2017)

Danke...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 April 2017)

Ich hatte es in Beitrag #4 falsch geschrieben, der Halter für den Automat wird natürlich auf der rechten Seite montiert.
Ist oben schon korrigiert.

Mit Grüßen


----------



## Hesse (28 April 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> ich habe einen Automat und keine Schraubsicherung verwendet.



[Klugscheismodus]
Das muss aber dan ein Automat mit 25kA Nennabschaltvermögen sein
[/Klugscheismodus]


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 April 2017)

> Das muss aber dan ein Automat mit 25kA Nennabschaltvermögen sein



Ok, und die Begründung?

Mit Grüßen


----------



## Blockmove (29 April 2017)

Hesse schrieb:


> [Klugscheismodus]
> Das muss aber dan ein Automat mit 25kA Nennabschaltvermögen sein
> [/Klugscheismodus]



Ich glaub, dass das von TAB des Energieversorgers abhängt


----------



## Hesse (29 April 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ok, und die Begründung?



VDE, wenn im ungezählten Bereich vor dem SLS abgeniommen wird.
  oder auch mal nachmessen welcher Kurzschlussstom da so zu erwarten ist ….


https://www.hager.de/files/download/0/12411491_1/0/DE_HAGERTIPP_17DE0001_TIP_H_32_VDE-AR-N_MIT_ESA_WEB.PDF





> - vor dem SLS-Schalter im ungezahlten Bereich:
> Hier erfolgt der Spannungsabgriff aus dem UAR vor dem SLS-Schalter.
> Als Schutzeinrichtung kann eine Sicherungsbox (KU9S10HE) im RfZ eingesetzt
> werden; alternativ kann die Sicherungsbox oder der LS-Schalter (MB197) auch
> ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 April 2017)

Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung.

Mit Grüßen


----------



## ThorstenD2 (5 Mai 2017)

Lach, heute war mein VNB da und den hat der ganze APZ Kram nicht interessiert bzw ist nicht angeschlossen.


----------



## a.w.c.s (5 Mai 2017)

Hallo,
ich lese erst heute dieses Thema hier. 
Der einpolige Abgriff für das TSG ist *nach TAB* auszuführen. Hier kocht jeder Versorger sein eigenes Süppchen.


----------

